# Redfoot eating cuttle-bone



## biyeshengplay (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Leapin (Sep 18, 2017)

Lu loves his!


----------



## Angie312 (Sep 18, 2017)

Where do you get cuttle bone? And does it give minerals to them? So curious


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 18, 2017)

Angie312 said:


> Where do you get cuttle bone? And does it give minerals to them? So curious


You can get them in the bird section of any pet store, or get them online. And yes, it is a good source of calcium.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 26, 2017)

Angie312 said:


> Where do you get cuttle bone? And does it give minerals to them? So curious



Just as Taylor said, it is a good source of calcium. I bought it from Taobao.


----------



## richosullivan (Sep 27, 2017)

I always have a couple in various spots in my enclosures. There are some online stores that sell it in 1lb boxes for about $10, or 5lb for low to mid $40's. Just google bulk cuttle bone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 28, 2017)

My Redfoot will go for months without eating any of it.
Then one day, start eating them whole.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 28, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My Redfoot will go for months without eating any of it.
> Then one day, start eating them whole.


Yeah，mine too! If I always put it in the enclosures, they ignore it. So I take it away, after a few weeks, i put it back again, they start eating.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> Yeah，mine too! If I always put it in the enclosures, they ignore it. So I take it away, after a few weeks, i put it back again, they start eating.


Mine live outdoors.
The cuttlebone get nasty pretty fast. I throw away dozens per year


----------



## Millerlite (Sep 30, 2017)

Very nice. Good way tortoises can get extra calcium when they are feeling low on calcium. I've had tortoises never eat them and I've had some eat a bunch in one sitting 

Kyle


----------



## Dorely (Jan 8, 2018)

Can you give them any cuttle bone? Turtle cuttle? Or bird cuttle? Which one do you guys recommend? Asking for my baby Sulcatas.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 8, 2018)

Dorely said:


> Can you give them any cuttle bone? Turtle cuttle? Or bird cuttle? Which one do you guys recommend? Asking for my baby Sulcatas.


Cuttlebone is the bone of the cuttlefish. Most commonly, and cheaply, you will find it in the bird aisle of your pet store. Having a picture of a tortoise on the packaging normally increases the price  

Don't be tempted by coloured or flavoured ones that seem to be emerging in pet stores. Plain natural white is what you need


----------



## Dorely (Jan 8, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Cuttlebone is the bone of the cuttlefish. Most commonly, and cheaply, you will find it in the bird aisle of your pet store. Having a picture of a tortoise on the packaging normally increases the price
> 
> Don't be tempted by coloured or flavoured ones that seem to be emerging in pet stores. Plain natural white is what you need


Great! I purchased one today! Thank you for the advice. One more thing, do I just put it in their enclosure as is? Or does it have to be moistened?


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 9, 2018)

Rinse it under the tap to be sure it’s clean, dry it off and then throw it in. 

Don’t be surprised if your tortoise ignores it or pretends it’s a surf board. They can ignore it for weeks/months and then devour it in one go or not at all. 

T


----------

